# موقف الديانة المسيحية من الآخر



## مفكر حر (26 مايو 2011)

إخوتي في الإنسانية :
هذه أول مشاركة لي في منتداكم الكريم و أرجو أن تقبلوني بينكم

سؤالي هو عن موقف المسيحية من :
1- اللادينيين و الملحدين بمختلف توجهاتهم من لا أدريين ووجوديين ...الخ
2- المنتمين لأديان أخرى سماوية أو أرضية كالمسلمين و اليهود و البوذيين و الزرادشتيين..الخ

بمعنى: هل هو موقف دعوي بحت ؟ لا يترتب عليه تكفير و بالتالي محاربة و قتل ؟ 
أرجو الإجابة من نصوص الكتاب المقدس , لأن وقائع التاريخ و هي خارج مجال بحثي تشهد أنه ما من دين أو أيديولوجيا كانت في وضع قوة إلا و شنت حروبها على الآخرين...
ما أود معرفته هو الموقف المسيحي الحق من نصوص الكتاب المقدس..

و لكم جزيل الشكر..


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 مايو 2011)

*اهلاا وسهلا بيك في المنتدي

ان شاء الله يعجبك المنتدي وتستفيد

علشان الوقت متاخر

خد شوف الينك دا كبدايه وبكرة ارد عليك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177659

تصبح علي خير*


----------



## esambraveheart (26 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> إخوتي في الإنسانية :
> هذه أول مشاركة لي في منتداكم الكريم و أرجو أن تقبلوني بينكم
> 
> سؤالي هو عن موقف المسيحية من :
> ...



*اسمح لي اسال حضرتك سؤال الاول قبل ان اجيبك  :
حضرتك بتسالنا عشان تعرف موقف المسيحيه الحقيقي من هؤلاء و عشان تستفيد مما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس و الذي هو دستور المسيحيه...و اللا عشان تدين المسيحيه و تتهمها بافعال الضالين الجهال من تابعيها و التي حدثت في القديم ؟؟؟
فلطالبي الاستفاده " قسم "...و لمن اتوا لادانتنا و ادانة عقيدتنا قسم اخر في المنتدي
رجاءا تحديد موقفك و طلبك الحقيقي بصراحه و وضوح حتي لا يتعرض موضوعك للاغلاق او الحذف بعد اول مشاركتين .​*


----------



## The Antiochian (26 مايو 2011)

*سأبدأ من نهاية سؤالك ، محاربة وقتل*
*المسيحية لا تعرف إلا المحبة ، ولهذا اعترف لي أصدقائي الملحدين واللادينيين بأنها الأفضل بين الأديان .*

*وسأجيب بالنصوص ، الموعظة على الجبل قال فيها يسوع :*
*38*. «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.
*39*. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً.
*40*. وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً.
*41*. وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.
*42*. مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.
*43*. «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.
*44*. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ
*45*. لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.
*46*. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟
*47*. وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟
*48*. فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.

*مبدئياً سأكتفي بهذا القدر ، بانتظار تعليقك أخي الحبيب .*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مايو 2011)

*اهلا مفكر حر اسمك حلو واهلا بأصحاب التفكير الحر 
المسيحية ليس لها اى موقف تكفيرى ناحية اى حد عندما نحكم على فكر 
نحكم عليه من خلال نصوصه وتشريعاته ليس من خلال تصرفات اشخاص يدعون انهم مسيحيين 

المسيح نفسه لم يكفر احد او يعادى احد حتى وهو مصلوب غفر لصالبيه اذا قال يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون 

عزيزى مفكر حر لى الثقة ان اقول لك ان المسيح هو من وضع مبدأ قبول الاخر بل ومحبته حتى لو كان عدو 
ارجو ان تقرأ المقطع الذى وضعه الاخ The Antiochian 
لتفهم ماهى نظرة المسيحى والمسيح نفسه للاخر 

كلمة اخيرة لك اخى مفكر المسيح اصلا جاء لاجل الاخر المسيح صلب لاجل الاخر 
كلنا كنا اخر بالنسبة للمسيح لاننا كلنا خطاة كلنا كغنم ضللنا 
والمسيحى الحقيقى لا يمكن ان يكفر الاخر لانه يعلم جيدا انه هو نفسه انسان خاطى ولكن نعمة المسيح فقط هى اللى رفعته 

*


----------



## مفكر حر (26 مايو 2011)

> اسمح لي اسال حضرتك سؤال الاول قبل ان اجيبك :
> حضرتك بتسالنا عشان تعرف موقف المسيحيه الحقيقي من هؤلاء و عشان تستفيد مما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس و الذي هو دستور المسيحيه...و اللا عشان تدين المسيحيه و تتهمها بافعال الضالين الجهال من تابعيها و التي حدثت في القديم ؟؟؟


 
ما يهمني أخي الكريم هو موقف المسيحية الحقيقي  من نصوص الكتاب المقدس , و التي أعاد الأخ الكريم The Antiochian تذكيري ببعض منها :

وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟
هذا النص كمثال حين أضعه مقابل النص الإسلامي الذي يقول بعدم بدء أهل الكتاب بالسلام و  اضطرارهم لأضيق الطريق..الفرق واضح..
فما يهمني هو الجذر العقائدي للسلوك ..


*



كلنا كنا اخر بالنسبة للمسيح لاننا كلنا خطاة كلنا كغنم ضللنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*جملة الأخت الكريمة نانسي تعبر عن سؤال يشغل ذهني و أذهان كثيرين.. شخص هندي ولد لأبوين هندوسيين مثلاً.. لماذا يسخر منه المسلمون و المسيحيون في بلدي : وثني , عابد البقرة..الخ..و قد يكون هذا الشخص عبقرية في الرياضيات أو علوم برمجة الكومبيوتر و التي أثبت فيها الهنود تفوقاً شهد له العالم.. هذا أحد أسباب نفوري لفترة طويلة من الأديان.. و هذا سأخصص له موضوعاً مطولاً..*

*و لكم جزيل الشكر *


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> *جملة الأخت الكريمة نانسي تعبر عن سؤال يشغل ذهني و أذهان كثيرين.. شخص هندي ولد لأبوين هندوسيين مثلاً.. لماذا يسخر منه المسلمون و المسيحيون في بلدي : وثني , عابد البقرة..الخ..و قد يكون هذا الشخص عبقرية في الرياضيات أو علوم برمجة الكومبيوتر و التي أثبت فيها الهنود تفوقاً شهد له العالم.. هذا أحد أسباب نفوري لفترة طويلة من الأديان.. و هذا سأخصص له موضوعاً مطولاً..*
> 
> *و لكم جزيل الشكر *



*اهلا اخ مفكر ,لا ادرى ماهى بلدك 
بس هل تعتقد ان موقف هؤلاء الذين يطلق عليهم مسيحيين هو موقف صحيح له شرعية فى الكتاب المقدس 
المسيح دعانا ان نحب كل الناس  
اخ مفكر ليس كل من ولد مسيحى هو مسيحى حقيقى او يعرف المسيح معرفة حقيقية 


ياعزيزى مفكر نحن عندما ندعو لناس للمسيح ندعوهم للخلاص لخلاص انفسهم لاننا نحبهم ليس لاننا نظر لهم انهم كفار ويجب ان يصبحوا مسيحيين 

الكتاب المقدس يقول عن خدمتنا انها خدمة المصالحة يعنى احنا عايزينك انت وغيرك تتصالحوا مع الله يعنى الهدف المحبة لكل انسان ايا كان ايمانه او دينه

لكن طبعا اذا رفضت هذا قرارك الشخصى ولن نكرهك او نعاديك من اجله 
من يدعو الناس بالقوة لاى شئ او لاى دين اولاى فكر سواء بالاجبار الجسدى او الاجبار المعنوى هو صاحب منطق ضعيف لايقوى على الاقناع 
اما نحن فلدينا خدمة الخلاص والمصالحة يعنى موقفنا مش ضعيف علشان نعمل كده  

افتكر اننا سنتفق كثيرا فى الافكار اخ مفكر  

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مايو 2011)

*اما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم* 45  لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السماوات فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار و الصالحين و يمطر على الابرار و الظالمين* 46  لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك* 47  و ان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فاي فضل تصنعون اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون هكذا* 48  فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل*            متى (5 : 44 -48 )

 بل احبوا اعداءكم و احسنوا و اقرضوا و انتم لا ترجون شيئا فيكون اجركم عظيما و تكونوا بني العلي فانه منعم على غير الشاكرين و الاشرار* 36  فكونوا رحماء كما ان اباكم ايضا رحيم* 37  و لا تدينوا فلا تدانوا لا تقضوا على احد فلا يقضى عليكم اغفروا يغفر لكم*
      لوقا  6 : 35 ، 36 
30  فاجاب يسوع و قال انسان كان نازلا من اورشليم الى اريحا فوقع بين لصوص فعروه و جرحوه و مضوا و تركوه بين حي و ميت* 31  فعرض ان كاهنا نزل في تلك الطريق فراه و جاز مقابله* 32  و كذلك لاوي ايضا اذ صار عند المكان جاء و نظر و جاز مقابله* 33  و لكن سامريا مسافرا جاء اليه و لما راه تحنن* 34  فتقدم و ضمد جراحاته و صب عليها زيتا و خمرا و اركبه على دابته و اتى به الى فندق و اعتنى به* 35  و في الغد لما مضى اخرج دينارين و اعطاهما لصاحب الفندق و قال له اعتن به و مهما انفقت اكثر فعند رجوعي اوفيك* 36  فاي هؤلاء الثلاثة ترى صار قريبا للذي وقع بين اللصوص* 37  فقال الذي صنع معه الرحمة فقال له يسوع اذهب انت ايضا و اصنع هكذا* لوقا (10 : 30 - 37)
ملحوظة كان هناك كره شديد جدا بين السامريين واليهوديين وهو الخلفية التاريخية لهذا المثل.
*


----------



## مفكر حر (26 مايو 2011)

إخوتي في الإنسانية :

مما سبق من ردودكم الكريمة و نصوص الكتاب المقدس يتضح أن موقف المسيحية من الآخر هو دعوته للخلاص بقبول السيد المسيح مخلصاً له , بدون إكراه له على ذلك و الدعوة لممارسة سلوكيات عنفية تجاهه تبدأ بالنبذ و التحقير و قد تنتهي بالقتل...

هل ما فهمته دقيق؟ أرجو التوضيح لو تكرمتم و لكم جزيل الشكر..


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> إخوتي في الإنسانية :
> 
> مما سبق من ردودكم الكريمة و نصوص الكتاب المقدس يتضح أن موقف المسيحية من الآخر هو دعوته للخلاص بقبول السيد المسيح مخلصاً له , بدون إكراه له على ذلك و الدعوة لممارسة سلوكيات عنفية تجاهه تبدأ بالنبذ و التحقير و قد تنتهي بالقتل...
> 
> هل ما فهمته دقيق؟ أرجو التوضيح لو تكرمتم و لكم جزيل الشكر..



*صحيح جدا يامفكر تمام *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 مايو 2011)

صحيح جداً

بل وأكثر من ذلك

فالمسيحية تدعونا للعمل من أجل خلاص الخاطى والغير مؤمن معاً ، بالصلاة من أجله وبالسعى إليه بالمحبة والبذل

وتعتبر المسيحية أن هذا البذل هو واجب علينا ، كعرفان بجميل الله الذى جاء وتجسد من أجلنا لكى ينقذنا من الجحيم ، بالرغم من عدم إستحقاقنا

والمسيحية تصف من يفعل ذلك بأنه ينتشل أخاه من النار


----------



## maged18 (26 مايو 2011)

موقف المسيحية من اي شخص غير مسيحي او مسيحي هو المحبة المسيحية لاتفرق بين الاشخاص من ناحية التعامل وهناك اصحاح كامل عن المحبة رسالة بولس الى اهل كورنثوس 1 اصحاح 13 . هذا حدث ليلة القبض على السيد المسيح قام احد الجنود بالقبض على السيد المسيح فاخذ احد التلاميذ وهو بطرس سلاح وقطع اذن الجندي فالسيد المسيح شفاء هذا الجندي بانه ارجع اذن هذا الجندي وقال السيد المسيح الذي ياخذ بالسيف بالسيف ياخذ يعني اللي يقتل بالسلاح بالسلاح يقتل يعني السيد المسيح وصانا بان لا نستخدم السلاح ضد اي شخص حتى لو كان ظالما بحق المسيحي.  هذا هو رقي التعامل بين الانسان لاخيه الانسان ذكر او انثى ابيض او اسمر فقير او غني متعلم او مش متعلم صغير وكبير مسيحي او غير مسيحي.  إقرأ الكتاب المقدس فهو كتاب ربنا مش كتاب متفبرك او محرف.


----------



## أَمَة (26 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> *جملة الأخت الكريمة نانسي تعبر عن سؤال يشغل ذهني و أذهان كثيرين.. شخص هندي ولد لأبوين هندوسيين مثلاً.. لماذا يسخر منه المسلمون و المسيحيون في بلدي : وثني , عابد البقرة..الخ..و قد يكون هذا الشخص عبقرية في الرياضيات أو علوم برمجة الكومبيوتر و التي أثبت فيها الهنود تفوقاً شهد له العالم.. هذا أحد أسباب نفوري لفترة طويلة من الأديان.. و هذا سأخصص له موضوعاً مطولاً..*


 
يؤسفني القول أن المسيحي  _*في بلدي وبلدك*_ بحكم كونه الأقلية وبحكم الضغوطات عليه منذ قرون ومنعه من حرية التبشير والكلام عن إيمانه بالمسيح تدنت لديه الثقافة المسيحية وتأثر بثقافة المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه - هذا المجتمع الذي لا يقبل الآخر لأنه يؤمن أنه خير امة ظهرت للناس.

قال المسيح لليهود: 

*21*. *«قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.
22*. *وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ* *وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ* *وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.*


----------



## مفكر حر (28 مايو 2011)

إخوتي و أخواتي الكرام :
في منتداكم الكريم و يوماً بعد يوم رغم أنني عضو جديد لكن تتزايد قناعتي بأن الكثير مما يشاع عن المسيحية سواء من العلمانيين من جهة أو أتباع الأديان الأخرى من جهة ثانية غير صحيح البتة...
فنصوص الكتاب المقدس واضحة بشأن العلاقة مع الآخر المختلف و ليس فيها كما يقال تحريض على محاربة الأديان الأخرى [ فتكون الحروب الصليبية التي شنتها الدول الأوربية حروباً استعمارية توسعية تغطت بغطاء ديني لحشد المقاتلين و اكتساب الشرعية ]
و تكون كذلك الأمر محاكم التفتيش التي و بحكم ثقافتي العلمانية يستدل بها دائماً على محاربة الأديان للعلم و العلماء هي اجتهاداً خاطئاً من الكنيسة و ليس عقيدة من صلب المسيحية...هل ما فهمته صحيح؟


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> إخوتي و أخواتي الكرام :
> في منتداكم الكريم و يوماً بعد يوم رغم أنني عضو جديد لكن تتزايد قناعتي بأن الكثير مما يشاع عن المسيحية سواء من العلمانيين من جهة أو أتباع الأديان الأخرى من جهة ثانية غير صحيح البتة...
> فنصوص الكتاب المقدس واضحة بشأن العلاقة مع الآخر المختلف و ليس فيها كما يقال تحريض على محاربة الأديان الأخرى [ فتكون الحروب الصليبية التي شنتها الدول الأوربية حروباً استعمارية توسعية تغطت بغطاء ديني لحشد المقاتلين و اكتساب الشرعية ]
> و تكون كذلك الأمر محاكم التفتيش التي و بحكم ثقافتي العلمانية يستدل بها دائماً على محاربة الأديان للعلم و العلماء هي اجتهاداً خاطئاً من الكنيسة و ليس عقيدة من صلب المسيحية...هل ما فهمته صحيح؟



*مفكر انت شخص مفكر جيد ,اذا كنت تريد ان تعرف اى شئ اعرفه من الاصل 
اذا اردت ان تفهم نظرية النسبية بطريقة صحيحةارجع لكتب اينشتاين نفسه 
واذا اردت ان تعرف المسيحية ارجع للمسيح وللكتاب المقدس 
تصرفات اى اشخاص اسمهم مسيحيين ليست بالضرورة تدل على تعاليم المسيح 
محاكم التفتيش كارثة انسانية ولا تمت للمسيح ولا للكتاب المقدس بصلة وكلنا ندينها والكنيسة نفسها تدينها 
*


----------



## أَمَة (28 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> إخوتي و أخواتي الكرام :
> في منتداكم الكريم و يوماً بعد يوم رغم أنني عضو جديد لكن تتزايد قناعتي بأن الكثير مما يشاع عن المسيحية سواء من العلمانيين من جهة أو أتباع الأديان الأخرى من جهة ثانية غير صحيح البتة...
> فنصوص الكتاب المقدس واضحة بشأن العلاقة مع الآخر المختلف و ليس فيها كما يقال تحريض على محاربة الأديان الأخرى [ فتكون الحروب الصليبية التي شنتها الدول الأوربية حروباً استعمارية توسعية تغطت بغطاء ديني لحشد المقاتلين و اكتساب الشرعية ]
> و تكون كذلك الأمر محاكم التفتيش التي و بحكم ثقافتي العلمانية يستدل بها دائماً على محاربة الأديان للعلم و العلماء هي اجتهاداً خاطئاً من الكنيسة و ليس عقيدة من صلب المسيحية...هل ما فهمته صحيح؟


 
لقد اصبت في فهمك أن الحروب الصليبية ومحاكم التفتيش ليس عقيدة من صلب المسيحية .

 الحروب التي سميت في التاريخ الحديث بالصليبة واسمها الأصلي حروب الفرنجة لم تكن إجتهادا خاطئا من الكنيسة ولم تكن حروبا إستعمارية توسعية كما يقال. الحقيقة أكبر من ذلك ولكن لا اريد ان نشتت الموضوع. 

لو سمح وقتي سأبعث لك بروابط فيها المزيد من المعلومات الصحيحة.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مايو 2011)

يعنى إلتزاماً بعدم التشتيت ، مثلما قالت أختنا الحبيبة أمة الرب ، فسأضيف عبارة واحدة لاغير

وهى أن هذه الحروب كانت حروب دولة ضد مستعمر ومطاردة فلول المستعمر بعد طرده ، وليس لها أى علاقة بأوامر المسيح أو بالدين ، وكل ما فى الأمر أنه تصادف أن كان المستعمر مسلماً وكان المحتلة أرضه مسيحياً

وذلك ينطبق 100% مع أسبانياً ، وكذلك ينطبق بطريق غير مباشر مع محاولتهم إسترداد البلاد التى إحتلها المسلمون فى الشرق ، والتى كانت سابقاً تحت سلطان الدولة الرومانية ، فقد كان الهدف هو إستعادة الأرض

ولكن فكرة الحروب الدينية تجد هوى فى نفوس الإخوة المسلمين ، لتبرير الحروب الدينية عندهم ، والتى منشأها - مظهرياً - كان دينياً 100% . 
فالصورة كلها مشوشة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> إخوتي و أخواتي الكرام :
> في منتداكم الكريم و يوماً بعد يوم رغم أنني عضو جديد لكن تتزايد قناعتي بأن الكثير مما يشاع عن المسيحية سواء من العلمانيين من جهة أو أتباع الأديان الأخرى من جهة ثانية غير صحيح البتة...
> فنصوص الكتاب المقدس واضحة بشأن العلاقة مع الآخر المختلف و ليس فيها كما يقال تحريض على محاربة الأديان الأخرى [ فتكون الحروب الصليبية التي شنتها الدول الأوربية حروباً استعمارية توسعية تغطت بغطاء ديني لحشد المقاتلين و اكتساب الشرعية ]
> و تكون كذلك الأمر محاكم التفتيش التي و بحكم ثقافتي العلمانية يستدل بها دائماً على محاربة الأديان للعلم و العلماء هي اجتهاداً خاطئاً من الكنيسة و ليس عقيدة من صلب المسيحية...هل ما فهمته صحيح؟



*تاريخيا الحملات الصليبية كانت رد فعل على الزحف الاسلامي وإضطهاد المسيحيين في الشرق ولم يبدأ الفساد والطمع فيها الا في الحملة الثالثة أو الرابعة.

أما من ناحية العقيدة فلا المسيح ولا الرسل الأطهار من بعده ولا الكنيسة في القرون الأولى مارست أي نوع من أنواع الحروب أو المحاكم بل كانت هي التي تتعرض للإضطهاد.

العقيدة المسيحية لا تحارب العلم أبدا، فالكثير من العلماء مسيحييون ومؤمنون. جريجوري مندل مؤسس علم الوراثة كان راهبا بنيدكتيا!!! كبلر وجاليليو كانا مؤمنين وهدفهم من العلم هو التعرّف على الله أكثر من خلال التعرّف على مصنوعاته. نيوتن أيضا كان مؤمنا وقسيسا أنجليكانيا!! وفي زماننا الحالي آلاف العلماء العظام في جميع المجالات مسيحيون مُخلصون. فلماذا هؤلاء تقبلهم الكنيسة ولا تكفّرهم اذا كانت تحارب العلم؟؟؟

قداسة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني قال مقولة هامّة جدا: العلم بدون الدين لا أخلاقي، والدين بدون العلم خرافات.

هذه هي خلاصة العلاقة بين المسيحية والعلم.*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 مايو 2011)

*على فكرة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لا تعتبر الحروب الصليبية فتوحات عظيمة ، وإنما تعتبرها نقطة سوداء اعتذرت عنها .*



*لذلك تلك الحروب حتى ولو كانت بناء على معطيات محقة إلا أنها لا تمت للإيمان المسيحي بصلة .*


----------



## مفكر حر (28 مايو 2011)

الإخوة الأفاضل :
أعلم من قراءاتي السابقة للكتاب المقدس مع أنني كنت أقرأ كمقارن أديان و ليس بتأمل روحي , لكنني أعلم أنه ليس في المسيحية جهاد طلب و لا تخيير بين اعتناق المسيحية أو السيف و لا تقسيم للعالم إلى دار مسيحية و دار حرب ..أعلم هذا كله و لذلك أنا في منتداكم الكريم.. 
و قد زدتموني توضيحاً بشأن مسألة الحروب الصليبية و أشكركم على هذه التوضيحات .
بالنسبة لمحاكم التفتيش و علاقة المسيحية بالعلم كان رد الأخ الكريم كيرلس و الأمثلة التي ساقها مفيدة جداً , لكن تكرر مصطلح [ الهرطقة] في عدة مواضيع في المنتدى , و سؤالي :
ما المعنى الدقيق مسيحياً لكلمة هرطقة ؟ و متى يعد شخص ما مهرطقاً ؟ ثم ماذا يكون موقف الكنيسة منه؟ 
مسألة الحروب الصليبية صارت واضحة في ذهني خاصة من رد الأخ الكريم الأنطاكي , بينما مسألة محاكم التفتيش لم تتوضح بعد...
سؤال صغير على الهامش لتطرية الأجواء : هل في المسيحية أيضاً توجد [موضة] الإعجاز العلمي و العددي و هذه القصص ؟؟ [عندكم زغلول نجار مسيحي يعني ؟]


----------



## Critic (28 مايو 2011)

> سؤال صغير على الهامش لتطرية الأجواء : هل في المسيحية أيضاً توجد [موضة] الإعجاز العلمي و العددي و هذه القصص ؟؟ [عندكم زغلول نجار مسيحي يعني ؟]


*لا طبعا و اطلاقا فالكتاب المقدس هو اعلان الهى و توضيح علاقة الله بالانسان و قصة الخلاص و الفداء و اعلان المحبة بين الله و البشر و ليس كتاب فيزياء او كيمياء او رياضيات !*
*هل من المنطقى لو ارسل اب خطاب محبة لابنه ستنفنده من الناحية العلمية او الجيولوجية ؟!!*
*لكن هذا لا يمنع ان الكتاب المقدس لا يتعارض مع العلم... لكن العلم نفسه كمادة ليس قضيته بالمرة !*

*وان وجدت من يقول بالاعجاز العلمى فى الكتاب المقدس و يتخذ من هذا مادة يطرحها و يتحاجج بها فاعلم انه متأثر بالموضة الاسلامية فهذا لا علاقة له بالايمان و لا بهدف الكتاب المقدس من قريب او من بعيد*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> بالنسبة لمحاكم التفتيش و علاقة المسيحية بالعلم كان رد الأخ الكريم كيرلس و الأمثلة التي ساقها مفيدة جداً , لكن تكرر مصطلح [ الهرطقة] في عدة مواضيع في المنتدى , و سؤالي :
> ما المعنى الدقيق مسيحياً لكلمة هرطقة ؟ و متى يعد شخص ما مهرطقاً ؟ ثم ماذا يكون موقف الكنيسة منه؟
> مسألة الحروب الصليبية صارت واضحة في ذهني خاصة من رد الأخ الكريم الأنطاكي , بينما مسألة محاكم التفتيش لم تتوضح بعد...
> سؤال صغير على الهامش لتطرية الأجواء : هل في المسيحية أيضاً توجد [موضة] الإعجاز العلمي و العددي و هذه القصص ؟؟ [عندكم زغلول نجار مسيحي يعني ؟]



*الهرطقة يامفكر هو كل فكر يخرج عن الايمان السليم الموجود فى الكتاب المقدس اى فكر يرفض اساسيات الايمان كالايمان بالمسيح (الله الظاهر فى الجسد )والصلب والقيامة والخلاص 
فهذا يعتبر هرطقة 
موقف الكنيسة هو رفض هذا الفكر الخاطئ وتوضيحة للناس لماذا هو خاطئ ورفض الذين يحملون هذا الفكر من الوعظ او التعليم فى الكنيسة ولكن لا نجلدهم ولا نرجمهم ولا نقتلهم فقط نرفض وبشدة تعاليمهم لنحافظ على التعليم الصحيح 

هههههههه عجبتنى حتة الاعجاز العلمى وزغلول النجار 
لا يامفكر احنا لانستدل ابدا على صحة الوحى من تلفيق اى فكرة علمية رايحة ولا جاية ونفتى ونقول اصل احنا كنا عارفينها من قبلكوا ديه موجودة عندنا فى الكتاب المقدس 
اصلا ايه علاقة الكتاب المقدس بالعلم ؟مش قصدى ان الكتاب ضد العلم لكن اقصد الكتاب المقدس كتاب روحى اولا واخيرا يحكى عن قصة الله مع الانسان والخلاص يعنى مش كتاب فيزياء ولا كيمياء ولا مطلوب منه يبقى كده 
مقدرش ادخل مجالين مختلفين فى بعض مقدرش افتح كتاب احياء واطالب انه يكلمنى عن الجبر كل شئ ليه تخصص

اما ما قد تجده من مواضيع عن العلم والكتاب المقدس هو ليس اعجاز علمى بمفهوم زغلول واتباعه لكن هو اثبات انه ان وجد معلومات عارضة عن العلم فى الكتاب المقدس فهى صحيحة 
ده غير ان الكتاب المقدس زمان اتعرض لكثير من النقد العلمى وقالوا ان المعلومات العلمية اللى فيه غلط 
وبعدين اكتشفوا مع تقدم العلم ان المعلومات اللى فيه مش غلط لكن العلم هو اللى كان لازال قاصر عن فهم الامر بصورة صحيحة 
واحنا فقط لما بنتكلم عن العلم فى الكتاب المقدس بنوضح هذة الامور فقط 
لكن لانهلل ولا نكبر لاى اكتشاف علمى ونلزقه فى الكتاب المقدس بأى تلفيق وخلاص ,لان مش ده دليلنا ابدا على صحة الوحى 
دليلنا هو تأثير الهنا والكتاب المقدس فى نفوس البشر وتغيير القلوب 
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 مايو 2011)

> ما المعنى الدقيق مسيحياً لكلمة هرطقة ؟ و متى يعد شخص ما مهرطقاً ؟ ثم ماذا يكون موقف الكنيسة منه؟
> 
> بينما مسألة محاكم التفتيش لم تتوضح بعد...



*يقول د. جورج بباوي: "ليست الهرطقُة خطًأ في التعبير أو في استخدام الكلمات بشكل غير واضح. ولم تكن الهرطقُة في يوم من الأيام تعبيرًا ُلغويا، وإنما الهرطقُة مدرسًة فكريًة تفسّر العقيدَة بشكل خاطئ، مما يؤثر في العقائد الأخرى" وأيضا "إذن الهرطقُة مدرسٌة، وليست مجرد كلمة".

إذن ببساطة الهرطقة هي رأي خاص خاطيء فيه خروج عن أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي (الثالوث، التجسد والفداء). أمثلة على الهراطقة: آريوس ونسطور وأوطاخي في العصور الأولى وشهود يهوة والمورمون وغيرهم في عصرنا. فهم هؤلاء للعقيدة المسيحية فهم خاطيء ومخالف لتعليم الكتاب المقدس والكنيسة.

موقف الكنيسة منهم هو رفض أفكارهم والرد عليها. لكن لا يوجد عندنا شيء اسمه حد الردّة فالقتل خطيئة عظيمة في المسيحية. وأيضا نحن نصلّي دائما من أجل المهرطقين حتّى يعودوا الى الإيمان القويم.

مسألة محاكم التفتيش مسألة تاريخية مرفوضة ولا تمت للعقيدة المسيحية بصلة (لاحظ الفرق الشاسع في الزمن بين المسيح وبين محاكم التفتيش مما يثبت عدم صلتها بالعقيدة). عموما الناس في العصور الوسطى كانوا قساة وهذا يظهر في حروبهم وهذا ليس عند بعض المسيحيين فقط بل عند الجميع.
*


> سؤال صغير على الهامش لتطرية الأجواء : هل في المسيحية أيضاً توجد [موضة] الإعجاز العلمي و العددي و هذه القصص ؟؟ عندكم زغلول نجار مسيحي يعني ؟


*هههههههه حلوة. زغلول المسيحي ههههههه

لا يا عزيزي نحن لا نستنبط الإعجاز العلمي من الكتاب المقدس لأنه كتاب روحي أخلاقي تاريخي بالدرجة الأولى ومعجزته العظمى هو يسوع المسيح. لكن يوجد في الكتاب المقدس إعجاز نبوي. راجع هذا الرابط سيفيدك في هذا الموضوع بالتحديد: مئات النبوات عن المسيح يسوع مُجمّعة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مايو 2011)

إقتباس ((بينما مسألة محاكم التفتيش لم تتوضح بعد...
سؤال صغير على الهامش لتطرية الأجواء : هل في المسيحية أيضاً توجد [موضة] الإعجاز العلمي و العددي و هذه القصص ؟؟ [عندكم زغلول نجار مسيحي يعني ؟]))

محاكم التفتيش كانت محاولة للقضاء على فلول المحتل ، مثلما يحدث بعد تحرير البلاد من مستعمر طال أمده وإمتدت جذوره

فهى إجراءات لا دينية بل عسكرية عالمية ، حتى لو إنخرط فيه رجال الدين ، فهذا يكون خطأ الرجال وليس الدين ، لأن مشكلة الجمع بين الدين والسلطة كانت خطأً من الأشخاص ومخالفة لأوامر دينهم

أما بخصوص موضة الإعجاز العلمى ، فلا نحتاج إليها نحن ، لأن عندنا المعجزات الحقيقة تجرى فى حياتنا بكثرة ، فتغنينا عن هذه الأوهام الكاذبة ، فلا يجرى وراء السراب إلاَّ الهالك ظمأً


----------



## مفكر حر (29 مايو 2011)

من إجابات الإخوة و الأخوات الأفاضل :
1- الهرطقة = تحريف الاعتقاد , و الموقف المسيحي الحق منها هو تنبيه المؤمنين من صاحبها حتى لا يتبعوه , و لكن دون اتخاذ إجراء عنفي ضده [ حد ردة ]
2- محاكم التفتيش كانت ممارسات عنيفة لكنها تدين من تورط بها و خلط الدين بالسياسة .

أحببت جملة : معجزات لا إعجاز .. لأن الأمل بحدوث معجزة قد عاد إلى نفسي منذ تفاعلت مع هذا  المكان الطيب و من فيه .. معجزة تضع حداً لعذابات دامت سنيناً .. أين تقترحون أن أضع نبذة عما مررت و امر به ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> من إجابات الإخوة و الأخوات الأفاضل :
> 1- الهرطقة = تحريف الاعتقاد , و الموقف المسيحي الحق منها هو تنبيه المؤمنين من صاحبها حتى لا يتبعوه , و لكن دون اتخاذ إجراء عنفي ضده [ حد ردة ]
> 2- محاكم التفتيش كانت ممارسات عنيفة لكنها تدين من تورط بها و خلط الدين بالسياسة .
> 
> أحببت جملة : معجزات لا إعجاز .. لأن الأمل بحدوث معجزة قد عاد إلى نفسي منذ تفاعلت مع هذا  المكان الطيب و من فيه .. معجزة تضع حداً لعذابات دامت سنيناً .. أين تقترحون أن أضع نبذة عما مررت و امر به ؟



*جميل يا مفكر يمكنك ان تضع تجربتك وما مررت به فى المنتدى العام مثلا ,لاادرى ماهو نوع التجربة او الكتابة التى تريد ان تكتبها لكى احدد لها قسم لكن المنتدى العام يشمل جميع المواضيع يمكنك ان تكتب فيه 
سلام المسيح لك اخى 
*


----------



## مفكر حر (29 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *جميل يا مفكر يمكنك ان تضع تجربتك وما مررت به فى المنتدى العام مثلا ,لاادرى ماهو نوع التجربة او الكتابة التى تريد ان تكتبها لكى احدد لها قسم لكن المنتدى العام يشمل جميع المواضيع يمكنك ان تكتب فيه *
> *سلام المسيح لك اخى *


 
هي عن المرض أختي الكريمة , و لكن لا أريد أن أشتت الموضوع الرئيسي هنا.. أين يفضل أن أكتبها  ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (29 مايو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> هي عن المرض أختي الكريمة , و لكن لا أريد أن أشتت الموضوع الرئيسي هنا.. أين يفضل أن أكتبها  ؟



*اكتب فى المنتدى العام اخ مفكر او منتدى كتابات الفرعى فى المنتدى العام 
المنتدى العام يدخله الجميع والكل سيستفيد 
*


----------



## أَمَة (30 مايو 2011)

حوار رائع وراقي
أتمنى أن يكون فدوة لغيره من الحوارات

لقد غطى هذا الموضوع أكثر من موضوع في الحقيقة
بدأ بالسؤال عن موقف الديانة المسيحية للآخر
وبطريقة عفوية وانسيابية طرحت اسئلة اخرى 
تم الرد عليها بصورة مرضية لصاحب الموضوع

لذلك نكتفي بهذا ونغلق الموضوع
لكي يتاح للأخ *مفكر حر*
 أن يطرح اسئلته القادمة كل منها في موضوع مستقل.​


----------

